
Ask HN: Ever tried listing all the people that you want to thank in life? - ghoshbishakh
Have you ever thought of making a list of all the people that you want to thank for their role in your life?<p>Also did you ever want to publish that list somewhere, like your blog?
======
bsvalley
No and no. Though, I'd love to take time to thank each individual for their
positive impact in my life. You should probably focus on that... A list is too
formal, not personal and I don't see any benefits in making that list public.

I'd spend the energy on each individual relationship rather than the
"showcasing" aspect.

------
chatmasta
When I was growing up and acting like a little shit, my dad would make me read
"The Book of Virtues" and write down everyone and everything I was grateful
for. It was way worse than timeout... but maybe he was onto something.

It's probably a good exercise even if you don't publish it (personally I would
find such a list far too private to publish).

------
loa_in_
*shank, and yes.

